# Daniel Pearl's widow sues terrorists, bank (AP)



## Yrys (19 Jul 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/law/07/18/pearl.suit.ap/index.html



> NEW YORK (AP) -- The widow of Daniel Pearl has sued more than a dozen reputed terrorists and Pakistan's largest bank, blaming them for the torture and murder of the Wall Street Journal reporter in 2002.
> 
> Mariane Pearl sued several terrorists and a Pakistani bank in connection with her husband's torture and beheading. A complaint filed Wednesday in Brooklyn federal court by Mariane Pearl and her husband's estate alleges Habib Bank Limited of Karachi knowingly provided financial services for al Qaeda and other terrorist groups.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Jul 2007)

Good for her.

She’s really fighting the *Global War on Barbarism*!

Al Qaeda and the Taliban and all the other barbaric _movements_ need money – they all get it too.

We need to expose the sources of that money – which will include, I have read, members of the Saudi royal family and mosques in Michigan, *Ontario* and New South Wales – and then _neutralize_ them. 

We need to expose the money managers – in Hong Kong, London, New York, Paris, Rome, *Toronto* and Zurich as well as in Karachi and Islamabad – and _neutralize_ them, too. 

We need to expose the money networks and then close them down.


----------



## Yrys (19 Jul 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/6906398.stm

Pakistan bank denies terror link



> One of Pakistan's largest banks has denied allegations by the wife of a murdered US journalist that it played a part in his 2002 abduction and murder. The Habib Bank has also denied giving financial services to al-Qaeda.
> 
> Mariane Pearl is suing the bank for damages, alleging it transferred funds to an Islamic charity which was linked to the killing of her husband, Daniel. Court papers filed in the US said that a charity trustee owned the property where Mr Pearl's body was found. "This is totally wrong. I strongly deny that," Zafar Aziz Osmani, the bank's senior executive vice president, told the Reuters news agency. "As an institution, we have never been involved in supporting any terrorist organisation."
> 
> ...


----------



## geo (20 Jul 2007)

Don Quixote at it's finest.

I applaud Mrs Pearl's dedication to pursue the terrorists and their bankers - wherever they may be
Impossible as the task may be, I wish her "good hunting!"

CHIMO!


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Jul 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Don Quixote at it's finest.
> 
> I applaud Mrs Pearl's dedication to pursue the terrorists and their bankers - wherever they may be
> Impossible as the task may be, I wish her "good hunting!"
> ...



As do I. It's a novel approach. I hope she makes some headway. It may serve instructive for governments etc to hamstring the funding side of terrorist ops.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (21 Jul 2007)

Who's paying the Lawyers?


----------



## Yrys (21 Jul 2007)

Shew must have make some money witht the book and the movie " A mighty Heart" ,
where she's played by Angelina Jolie...

His parents started a fondation to work toward reducing hatred. They may have give some money
too.


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Jul 2007)

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> Who's paying the Lawyers?



Thankfully, it's America: contingency fees.

Many top flight lawyers and legal firms will take on difficult cases for a fixed (large) percentage of the 'winnings' - payable if, and only if, they win the case.  Equally many first rate lawyers and firms are always looking for high profile cases - hard cases but cases which attract lots of media attention - which will enhance their reputation and future income.

God bless capitalism!


----------

